# Multi-lobular Osteochondrosarcoma



## rj.hokie (May 23, 2011)

Hi all!

I am new to this forum and learning my way around! I have to golden babies... Rookie (7) and Jersey (6). My 7 year old golden, Rookie, was recently diagnosed with Mulit-lobular Osteochondrosarcoma. They removed about 90% of the tumor, but couldn't get all of it due to it's proximity to his eye. Luckily, it's a slow growing cancer, but since they couldn't remove the entire tumor, chances of it spreading are likely. Has anyone here had experience with this type of cancer? If so, how fast did your dogs health change? I'm looking for things to expect and signs to watch for if it may be spreading faster then we expect.

Thanks so much!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I have no experience with this cancer, but wanted to say welcome and hopefully others will be able to help answer your questions.

May Rookie and you have a long time together and with Jersey.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I don't have experience with this either but I wanted to welcome you to the forum as well. Hopefully someone else with better knowledge will chime in.


----------



## kekee726 (Feb 16, 2011)

I don't have an experience with osteochondrosarcoma, but I do with osteosarcoma. 
My Sammy passed away in August 2010. He had an osteosarcoma in his leg. Unfortunately, it had gone misdiagnosed for almost a month by our vet who thought it was a torn ligament and was treating it with antibiotics and pain killers.
By the time surgery was scheduled to repair the "torn ligament" it was too late to save Sammy. The surgeon correctly diagnosed Sammy as soon as Sammy walked into the room & the additonal x-rays confirmed it. The cancer had spread and had effected his kidneys. There was nothing we could do.

My only suggestion is frequent visits to the vet. Good luck!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear this about Rookie, and I hope he gets a nice long grace time. I would like to learn about this cancer, if you have time to share. I don't know too much about it. Did your vets put Rookie on a cancer starving diet of low carbs/high protein?


----------



## rj.hokie (May 23, 2011)

Thanks for your replies. I had never heard of this type of cancer either, and my vet say's it is quite rare. It's a slow growing bone cancer of the skull. The metastisis rate is about 30% if caught early and about 75% when you can't remove the entire tumor surgically. Our vet didn't recommend anything to us besides the surgery to remove his tumor, which we did in April. He said radiation and/or chemo aren't usually effective with this type of cancer. I've tried to do as much research as I can, but there isn't too much out there on the web. The link below is the best info I could find. If you have any more info about the high protein/low carb diet, I would love to hear it. I'm assuming it may help slow progression? My vet didn't say anything about it. Thanks!

Link to more info:
Bone MLO


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

There is a lot of anecdotal evidence and some studies too that show cancer thrives on simpler carbs, so higher omega 3 fatty acids & protein to nourish the dog without the carbs that nourish the cancer. Another thing I learned from our oncologist when a golden of ours had cancer is that there is some evidence vitamin C is helpful, and tricks the cancer- it mistakes the vitamin c for nourishment but cannot use it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*RJ Hookie*

RJ Hookie

Welcome to you and Rookie. I have no experience with this type of cancer, but will be praying for Rookie and you!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

The Univ. of Florida is doing cutting edge surgeries on this cancer- which is extremely rare, not genetically followable, and has a very slow grow but also is considered uncurable. Goldens don't typically get it. There was a study done about 10 years ago at UC Davis and they found that dogs with MLO benefitted most by agressive chemo, followed by surgery to reduce the tumor, followed by radiation and chemo and then a followup evacuation of the tumor which I believe is the method they are using at UF now. You might contact the UF folks and see if they've decided to do a follow up study to the UC study, last I heard it was being considered and that would make it financially more palatable what you are going through now. Someone in the mid-west also did a study a decade ago, I can't remember who it was but a long google session would probably reveal it for you.


----------



## CorbyMegsandBanjo (Jan 30, 2016)

Hey there 
Our Golden Banjo was just diagnosed with osteochonfrosarcoma. We were wondering if anyone on this chain has had any recent updates about treatment options ?


----------



## rj.hokie (May 23, 2011)

Welcome to the Golden Forum! I am so sorry to hear about your sweet Banjo. I was the member who started this string when our beloved Golden, Rookie was diagnosed with Multi-lobular Chondroosteosarcoma. Unfortunately, we lost him back in 2013. At the time of his diagnosis in 2011, our vet told us that surgery was the best option for this type of cancer. We did surgery and that gave him another 2 years almost to the day. We also tried one last surgery in 2013, but the cancer was growing too fast. Did the vet tell you what Grade the tumor is? Not stage, but Grade? Grade 1 tumors grow the slowest and Grade 3 grow the fastest. I would definitely meet with your vet and discuss if your dogs tumor can be entirely removed. If so, that is very positive and he will likely go on to live a very healthy and full life! Unfortunately, there isn't a ton of research and data on this type of cancer but it is slow growing. Rookie lived a very wonderful quality of life for two years after the initial surgery and I wish you and your pup the same!


----------

